# Hi from the Gulf Coast



## JMMarroq (Apr 4, 2009)

Well, I'm from Alabama  quite hot and humid at the moment lol So, I just thought I should introduce myself. Everyone seems very nice and helpful so I thought I should join the club ^^ I'm hoping you guys will be willing to answer some of my horsie question haha and I'll try my best to do the same DD Guess that's it. Oh, and make sure to check out my horses' pages if you have the time, just curious as to what people think of them...thanks


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!  Oh, you'll love it here. We're all very friendly, & we'll be happy to answer your questions.
Have fun posting!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!

Nice to meet you. Have fun posting


----------



## mysandi (Feb 21, 2009)

Nice to meet you and welcome to the forum!


----------

